# House passes concealed carry gun bill.............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/12/06/house-passes-concealed-carry-gun-bill-283768

H.R. 38: Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act of 2017
How they voted.....
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/115-2017/h663


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

And now the Senate?
Or has it already passed there?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent to me by a friend.......

While the reciprocity laws among states are a nuisance, they affect relatively few gun owners - but a national reciprocity system would allow the feds to affect every gun owner and I think it’s a bad idea. I cite as an example the federal takeover of driver’s licensing requirements for heavy trucks. Before the requirement of a federally sanctioned commercial driver’s license (CDL) in 1986, anyone with a driver’s license could drive a heavy truck (semi class) after a little instruction and practice. Now it requires extensive testing, certification and training and in many cases requires applicants to spend thousands of dollars to attend a sanctioned truck driving school. In addition, it’s a huge bureaucracy that requires periodic medical exams, extensive record keeping, and special endorsements for various types of trucks and trucking (i.e. air brakes, hazardous materials, buses, tankers, multiple trailers, etc). I’m not saying all of these things are bad as they are a result of a few people not accepting personal responsibility for their actions - but if the feds impose this level of control on something that is relatively non-controversial like trucking, imagine what they would do with firearms.

I think a better approach is to work with the states to set up a universal reciprocity framework that is acceptable to all of them rather than letting the feds do it with a heavy hand. I realize some blue states will probably never agree to allow reciprocity, but to me that is more acceptable than a federal statute because once the basic framework is written into law in can be clandestinely amended with more restrictive measures in the bowels of a 3000 page bill on an unrelated topic that no one reads and it can be done simply by using an obscure reference to a line item in the law and adding a phrase after some word or changing a word like “can” to “cannot”. Keep in mind this process is why we can't purchase machine guns manufactured after 1986.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> And now the Senate?
> Or has it already passed there?


National Reciprocity for Concealed Carry Passes House, Heads to Senate
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...senate/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This was also sent to me..

Nobody should have to have a license to exercise their rights. A lot of people don't get it.
Could you imagine having to get a license to exercise free speech? How about a license to plead the 5th?
Suppose the cops kick in your front door at 3 am because your license protecting you from unreasonable search and seizure had expired?

There is no way to justify requiring a license to exercise our rights. The whole idea is absurd.

Some states have Constitutional carry laws. No license required. It's better, but the reality is that there should not be any gun control laws whatsoever. Not at the state level or the federal level. The fact that there are shows that the government is no longer representing the people or their freedoms and rights.

I think that the governor of North Carolina means well. I don't think she's doing this for nefarious purposes. I just think that sometimes people lose sight of what the founder's intentions were. It's not always easy to tell the difference between a patriot with good intentions and a snake in the grass who is just saying what people want to hear so they can sneak in some sort of anti-gun legislation that sounds like it's reasonable.

The majority of the people would certainly support gun rights if they were properly educated and informed.
I could go off on a long tangent here, but suffice to say that everything they have done is all tied together to fit their agenda.

Their ultimate goal is total confiscation. Don't let their dishonest rhetoric fool you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> ...Nobody should have to have a license to exercise their rights...Could you imagine having to get a license to exercise free speech? How about a license to plead the 5th?
> Suppose the cops kick in your front door at 3 am because your license protecting you from unreasonable search and seizure had expired?
> 
> There is no way to justify requiring a license to exercise our rights. The whole idea is absurd.
> ...


The National Reciprocity act is the first step toward "constitutional carry" for everybody.
As Florida did in loosening concealed-carry laws, those states which now permit "constitutional carry" will set the example for the rest of the nation.
The absurdity of gun-control law will eventually be recognized, which will lead to its elimination.
All we need do is be patient for the long term, and to hope for the best from the Senate in the short term.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The National Reciprocity act is the first step toward "constitutional carry" for everybody.
> As Florida did in loosening concealed-carry laws, those states which now permit "constitutional carry" will set the example for the rest of the nation.
> The absurdity of gun-control law will eventually be recognized, which will lead to its elimination.
> All we need do is be patient for the long term, and to hope for the best from the Senate in the short term.


I sure do hope you are correct............ :smt1099


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The absurdity of gun-control law will eventually be recognized, which will lead to its elimination.
> All we need do is be patient for the long term, and to hope for the best from the Senate in the short term.


Um, what have you been smoking? The wise will recognize it. The sheep will still bleat for gun control.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The absurdity of gun-control law will eventually be recognized, which will lead to its elimination.


If only I could believe this. Absurdity was the norm with the previous administration. We were bombarded with so many daily absurdities that we could not keep track of them all. We will still be finding idiocy within our rules and laws a hundred years from now that was perpetrated by the Democrat majority in Congress, Obama appointees, and the holdover Democrats that were installed within the various bureaucracies without ever being noticed.

The strength of conservatism used to be in it's ability to root out the unintended consequences that get imbedded into nearly every great new idea. But performing that due diligence takes time and causes conservatives to be branded as 'old fogies' who hate change. Our Constitution was designed for slow change - not no change, and it served us very well for a couple of centuries. Now, we have grown accustomed to instantaneous solutions that seem to work, because no one is really paying attention any more. We are becoming a trial and error society, in which there are no real consequences being assessed for being wrong. So, the consequences slip up on 'the masses,' instead of being intercepted before they cause great harm.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Unfortunately there are those in Congress (Feinstein, Schumer, etc al.) and some of the states which believe that confiscation similar to the Austrailian buy back program is what should happen in this country. But those people are speaking from behind well armed security details. If confiscation ever happened, the politicos would continue to be safe, but the rest of us would have no defense against all the illegal guns which would still be in circulation. And there are not enough police to protect the rest of us, not even close. Confiscation would be tantamount to a complete societal breakdown of law and order, and those politicians pushing confiscation need to be enlightened as to what would really happen if their agenda was in place.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Time will tell?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The bill should read, " a person who holds a Conceal Carry Permit from their home state shall be valid in all states and territories." Going back to the original intent is a nice dream but it will not happen because of progressives in the hand out states


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

NJ's Bob Menendez: Throw CCW Holster In Prison If They Cross Into New Jersey

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2017/12/08/njs-bob-menendez-throw-ccw-holster-prison-cross-new-jersey/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

A hole. A corrupt politician who is currently under investigation for his actions, saying legal concealed carriers should be thrown into jail. What an A hole.

Complete A hole. This is why term limits need to be applied to all federal elected positions. This guy needs to go to the scrap heap.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> This is why term limits need to be applied to all federal elected positions. This guy needs to go to the scrap heap.


You will see term limits for congress the day after Utopia is implemented.....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> You will see term limits for congress the day after Utopia is implemented.....


You obviously do not understand the sequence of events for achieving Utopia. The very last step in the sequence is to redefine Utopia.


----------

